# What to do with my Bondon?



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I made my first pressed cheese the other day, something called Bondon, and I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of how to season it? If you aren't familiar with what it is, it is a soft cheese that has the consistency of a hard cream cheese, but maybe a little chaulkier, almost like a big clock of feta, but a little denser and not quite as crumbly...if that makes sense. Anyhoo, next time I think I will press it a little less (I pressed it for 9 hours at 15 pounds, so I can better use it as a cream cheese maybe, and as a spreadable cheese for crackers. I'm very pleased with how it came out, consistency-wise, and as to how it tastes, but as with most soft cheeses that don't have any salt or herbs, it's pretty bland as is. Any idea's for herbs I should put in it? I'd be happy to tell anyone who wants to know how to make it if you want. All that was required was starter culture and rennet...nothing else. It's good stuff. I'm new to making cheese. I'm wondering how it might taste if I rub some salt all over it. Hmm.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe mix up some salt, pepper, thyme, and fresh garlic then roll your cheese in it so you have a nice herbed cheese. I'll bet it's wonderful just plain on a bagel. Or maybe plain and top it with pepper jelly (or even a fruit jelly) either on a bagel or crackers, or graham crackers. Or, maybe a cheese and sliced olive sandwich. Or maybe as the cheese filling in an omelet or raviolis if you're up for a bit of work.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I like how you think Elizabeth. Wasn't thinking about using it on an omelet. That sounds good. Same with your herb mix. I'm gonna try that. Speaking of the pepper jelly, my mom makes a brie dish using that which is superb. EASY recipe. All you do is take a brie, top it with pepper jelly, and wrap the whole thing using Pillsbury croissant dough and pop it in the oven till golden brown. GREAT party dish with crackers, and delicious. Anyway, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The favorite of our customers for seasoned soft cheese was always Rosemary (fresh picked) and lemon pepper which is a mix of dehydrated lemon peels with crushed black/white/pink peppercorns. 
Herby with a bit of a bite and the sharp clean of lemon. DH likes it with dried hot pepper. Vegetarian bullion makes a cool addition to it as well. Just crumble the bullion cubes and process it all in a food processor until well blended and creamy.
And on and on... Hope the storms were not too rough up there Matt.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I think a traditional BonDon is sposed to be super salty


----------

